# Q7 vs. Merc GL450



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've test driven both. The Q7 is without a doubt a sportier ride, but the GL is faster, has a roomier 3rd row, and more cargo space. What do you guys and gals think of the two vehicles? We're considering both the Q7 and the GL among a few other vehicles to replace our 04 Denali.


----------



## Ergo (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Ross06TouaregV8)*








I too am looking at these...anyone really hashed these out yet? The tests on Motorweek show and some magazine impressions are all I've found so far. The clear advantage would be MB's soon to be released diesel IMHO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mori3335 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Ergo)*

V12 TDI not enough?


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Mori3335) ??????????*

You've got the wrong MB to compare with there, my friend!








I went to take a look/drive at the Q7 today. Very nice. But it's aimed SQUARELY at the new R-Class Mercedes, not the GL. The GL is more comparable with a Yukon Denali XL. 
The R-Class has easier 3rd row access and more 2nd and 3rd row room (after figuring out how to work the seat for 3rd row access on the Q7 I didn't even try to get in it . . . kids only.). However, the Q7 looks a WHOLE LOT nicer than the R-Class. When I first saw the R-Class I said they should have named it the CMV for "crushed mini-van." The front droops so much it reminds me of a "cow pusher" on an animated, old style locomotive and the rear looks like a blinged out hearse. 
I can see why someone considering a Q7 would compare it to a GL because the styling is somewhat similar but I still feel it's extremely close in size and design to the Mercedes R-Class. 
The R-Class does have one redeeming feature . . . in about TWO WEEKS from this post you can buy one with a DIESEL!!! 
PS>>> Oh, and Ergo, the Q7 will probably have a Diesel in it before the GL. Or at least they'll be at the same time. There will be no GL Diesel for the 07 model year. . . you're looking at 2008. 










_Modified by Glenn in Den at 7:58 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Mori3335) ?????????? (Glenn in Den)*

the GL starts at $5k more than the Q7. that is enough right there let alone the better quality and reliabilty of the Audi to pursue the Q7 over the GL.
I also wonder how often people REALLY use 3rd row seats in any of these vehicles.


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (ProjectA3)*

I did a compare of the Q7 over the GL and found that in order to get anywhere near the options that my Q7 S-line had on a GL,, I would have had to shell out another 15 to 17K THEN, there was small things like side assist, ( real) bluetooth, Brembo brakes, Actual leather seating,rear seat heaters,and other things that was just not available on the MB So.. I went with the Q7 and haven't regretted a single second of it.


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Mori3335) ?????????? (Glenn in Den)*

The GL is being built already with the 320 CDI engine. The local MB dealer told me they were getting one in next week. Kind of a weak engine for that big car though.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I moved out of a Yukon XL Denali to the Q7 - 4.2 Premium.
I compared both the Q to the GL (and others). I'm very, very happy I selected the Q7. Styling, adavanced cruise, second row seats on tracks, air susp- kneel, fit & finish. When I sat in the GL I felt that I was in a tunnel. I don't feel the interior of the GL compares favorably to the Q7 and it's overall appearance was more of the same big SUV approach of the American manf. Good luck in choosing.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

I test drove the GL450 (US) before driving the Q7. I left the Mercedes dealer with a brochure. I left the Audi dealer with a Q7. Space is about the same. The Audi seemed to have more low end power to me. Most important, I could fit my golf clubs in behind the 3rd row seat. Prefered the 4.2 Premium package over the Mercedes -- every thing is an option with Mercedes... Take the advertised price and add $20,000 to get the same features in the Q7 Premium w/air suspension (a must).


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

We have driven both. The Audi is, no question, a better build than the MB. The features and technology in the q7 outweigh the MB features by far. And the price is reasonable, unlike the GL. Go buy a Tahoe if you're looking at the GL--it will likely be more reliable. The rear seat in the GL is a joke. The backrest only comes 1/2-3/4 up your back so you have to jack up the headrest for any kind of comfort. The bucket seats in the rear q7 seating are very nice and comfortable. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Q7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Q7 vs. Merc GL450 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

The R-Class only looks decent with 19-inch or larger wheels. With the wheels most have, not good.
In driving feel the Q7 falls between the two. You sit higher than in the R, but lower than in the GL. Like the R, the Q7 feels more car-like. The GL is easily the least fun of the three to drive.
Both Mercedes have a much roomier third row than the Audi. Essentially, the Audi has a mid-size interior in a full-size body. A sacrifice made for styling and handling.
My site provides thorough price comparisons. Page for the Q7:
Audi Q7 specs and price comparisons


----------

